# Catalytic Converter problem?



## 114390 (Jul 14, 2008)

I have recently bought a vw Trident (1.9TD) and on my first trip out up to bonnie Scotland the power dropped off alarmingly. I was down to 40mph on the slightest of inclines! Hill starts were a nightmare and there was very little response to depressing the throttle even at standstill.
On getting back home I have booked it in with my local 'specialist', who has suggested it is probably a collapsed catalytic converter. Does this sound feasible? If correct, how much is it likely to cost to fix?


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Are you a member or RAC or AA?

What I would do is go for a ride, and then call them out telling them the symptoms, see what they diagnose.


----------



## 114434 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Failed Cat*

Hi
Sorry to here of your problems !

Yes a failed catalytic converter is feasible , along with with a number of other options .
If the new cat option fails to fix the problem give us a call , or give us a call anyway and with a few questions we may be able to give you a little more confidence to go ahead with the cat option . 
However we must say remote diagnosis can not be guaranteed
Andrew
TB Turbo


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

FAO: Andrew TB Turbo, Andrew, glad to see you on here. You have done much good work for me. Most recently replacing an imploded fuel tank and damaged fuel pump in my van. 

Your advice will be welcome on the forum and it should be good for business, Regards, Alan Thorne.


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

i am having the same trouble, and my cat used to rattle a bit now the noise has stopped, but like you my power on a slight incline disappears, i have heard that you can get a replacement pipe instead of the cat as it is not needed on the vw. so might go down that road.


----------

